# Small issues about Xorg and LightDM



## CuatroTorres (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi,
In a FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-i386 installation with xorg xfce lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter, while I can do `kldload i915kms` I need to install xf86-video-intel to run LightDM, also I need xf86-input-synaptics to work the touchpad.
I didn't find any reference in the handbook of why this is necessary. Thanks to my previous knowledge of Debian I was able to guess that I need synaptic, but the Intel package was pure fluke and could ruin the desktop installation.

What does xf86-video-intel do that i915kms does not?


```
pciconf -vl
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0xc0221631 chip=0x27a28086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:    class=0x038000 card=0xc0221631 chip=0x27a68086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> while I can do `kldload i915kms`


This is the old driver, you probably need to use graphics/drm-kmod instead. But it depends on your Intel graphics chipset. 



CuatroTorres said:


> I didn't find any reference in the handbook of why this is necessary.


Only the bare minimum of drivers are installed with x11-drivers/xorg-drivers. Because nobody wanted to have a bunch of drivers installed that aren't needed. And you can easily install the driver you need for your system.



CuatroTorres said:


> I didn't find any reference in the handbook of why this is necessary.


That section of the handbook is in dire need of an update. It also doesn't cover the new DRM drivers for example.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't understand how it works. If I remember correctly, before I needed to install xf86-video-intel to get i915kms (??), now it doesn't provide the driver and if I install drm-kmod, I don't get the maximum resolution.

If I create xorg.conf with `X -configure` and test it with `X -config xorg.conf.new` returns AddScreen / ScreenInit failed for driver 0 (Driver "modesetting" in xorg.conf.new).

In short, I need to install xf86-video-intel to get 1280x800 resolution. No xorg.conf needed. Is it working as it should or am I doing something wrong?

FYI: I no longer need xf86-input-synaptics for FreeBSD-13.0-BETA3-amd64.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> If I create xorg.conf with `X -configure` and test it with `X -config xorg.conf.new`


Stop doing that please. There's no need to generate or create a xorg.conf these days.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Feb 22, 2021)

I know, fixing the wrong resolution. So why do I need xf86-video-intel?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> So why do I need xf86-video-intel?


Because that's the Xorg video driver. That driver uses the DRM/KMS kernel module.


----------

